# Best stocks & shares trading account



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

Started looking at possibly trading stocks and shares with some spare money.

I know you have to setup an account with a company like iii to allow you to trade.

My question is what's the best all round account you can have, with regards to price, features and benefits.

Also will the account link up to an ISA or a bank account for example, for when I make purchases.

Still haven't got an ISA but looking into the options.

Sorry on my iPhone, if this has already been brought up just let me know!

Cheers guys!:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

How much are you looking to invest and how often do you think you will be trading?

I wouldn't recommend jumping in with real cash straight away.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know how much is needed to start an ISA. But probably start with something small like a £200 pot. Trading maybe a few times a week, looking to buy and hold for the mid-long term rather than buying and selling every hour. Don't currently have the time to spend all day watching every move in the Market.

Yes I think a virtual account or something that let's me trade without money first would be good!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Max-T said:


> I don't know how much is needed to start an ISA. But probably start with something small like a £200 pot. Trading maybe a few times a week, looking to buy and hold for the mid-long term rather than buying and selling every hour. Don't currently have the time to spend all day watching every move in the Market.
> 
> Yes I think a virtual account or something that let's me trade without money first would be good!


I would look at the implications a little more - and read a bit before you start off. You'll typically be paying £10 per buy and £10 per sell....a few trades a week and you'll have spend all your capital.....even the the share prices go up it will not offset your trading costs. Trading a few times a week is VERY short term trading, not mid-long.

Being a a day trader/short term trader is a sure fire way to losing money without LOADS of knowledge, great intuition and real understanding of the market. I've been buying shares for 4 years and would not even consider it.

Having said that it's good fun, invest what you can afford to lose and don't over trade - I would think £500 to be a minimum investment without your buy/sell costs being too big a burden.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

First an foremost decide on what type of account you are looking for and the risks you are willing to take. I trade on a regular basis and use IG Markets however I trade using leverage (Contracts for difference or CFD's for short)

I dont think many companies allow you to link up a trading account with bank accounts. I know because i tried to do it with Barclays and they informed me that their trading platform is run as a differnt business to their public bankiong system and so would not be possible to link the accounts. 

IG Markets are good value for money however they mainly offer leveraged products. I used to use TD Waterhouse but their customer service etc was disgusting.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

bmwman said:


> First an foremost decide on what type of account you are looking for and the risks you are willing to take. I trade on a regular basis and use IG Markets however I trade using leverage (Contracts for difference or CFD's for short)
> 
> I dont think many companies allow you to link up a trading account with bank accounts. I know because i tried to do it with Barclays and they informed me that their trading platform is run as a differnt business to their public bankiong system and so would not be possible to link the accounts.
> 
> IG Markets are good value for money however they mainly offer leveraged products. I used to use TD Waterhouse but their customer service etc was disgusting.


I would respectfully advise the OP NOT to do ANYTHING with leverage for a good while until he fully understands how things work and the implications - it can result in losses much greater than what you initially put in.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the motley fool (www.fool.co.uk)

is a good place to start, and you can even start trading with a test account needing no money so you can get the hang of it...

if you are wanting a buy and forget type shares then think banks,oil,food,pharma, etc

I can't remember the "real" trade site I use as it's saved in my computer not the iPad...I'll find it later for you..

a good point from Bero, this is still just a form of gambling, so don't put down what you can't afford to throw away!!
:thumb:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Bero said:


> I would respectfully advise the OP NOT to do ANYTHING with leverage for a good while until he fully understands how things work and the implications - it can result in losses much greater than what you initially put in.


Certainly so. I forgot to add that disclaimer. Leverage products can be very dangerous very much so if you do not use a stop loss/guaranteed.

By the way I have not traded in the markets since February this year. Its very volatile at the moment so just concentrate on reading and learning before commiting yourself.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I want to try a virtual account first, do any good companies provide this service so I can track my virtual Portfolio?

I'm starting to read a few books on this so going to learn what I'm doing before playing with cash.

Thanks for the posts so far!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> the motley fool (www.fool.co.uk)
> 
> is a good place to start, and you can even start trading with a test account needing no money so you can get the hang of it...


I can't seem to find their test account, or did you mean a test account in general?

It would be great to have a virtual/dummy account where I could buy and sell shares at their real current price with fake money.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Max-T said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Started looking at possibly trading stocks and shares with some spare money.
> 
> ...


As your a newbie i would suggest you play with funds rather than try to be clever picking your own stocks , 
Hargreaves Lansdowne are excellent for buying and selling funds , over 1700 to choose from in every sector and a very informative web site ...... spread the risk by looking at funds from several sectors

http://www.hl.co.uk/


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Max-T said:


> I want to try a virtual account first, do any good companies provide this service so I can track my virtual Portfolio?
> 
> I'm starting to read a few books on this so going to learn what I'm doing before playing with cash.
> 
> Thanks for the posts so far!


http://www.hl.co.uk/ If you register you can set up a virtual portfolio and monitor it.

It's free and easy. Or at least it was when I set up mine a few years ago.

And this one just register and build your own portfolio, you get live prices

http://www.moneyam.com/?redirectURL=http://www.moneyam.com/action/nav/portfolio.


----------

